# Alternative to that $%@$ RealPlayer!!!



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know how long this programs gonna be available, the writer may get sued. Get it now and get rid of realplayer!    
Real Alternative 1.01 (freeware)
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail.php3?fid=1054136293


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I think this is related to the QuickTime alternative, which was created for k-lite users. You can download both here
http://home.hccnet.nl/h.edskes/mirror.htm


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

It screwed up [email protected] Also took out RealOne Player; I kinda need that for watching my Movielink downloads. I couldn't get it to play DivX files, either. I'll play with it on another box.


----------



## Drisk (Jul 21, 2003)

To play DIVX, I use "The Playa" it's a free download at 
www.Cnet.com If you fail to hear audio on some of your Windows Media Player files, install Nemo Codec pak, and it should help with 95% of audio failures. you can get it at 
www.nimo.everwicked.com


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

If RealOne can create plugins for Windows Media Player...why would this be illegal?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Depends on whether M$ approves of them modifying WMP.


----------

